# daily driver x3 audison thesis



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I spend more time in this car than any other so I decided I wanted the best sound possible in a practical install. I've had everything from luggage for the whole family to deer that I've killed in the back of this thing. I just moved down to North Carolina from Pennsylvania and I couldn't justify taking my car back to PA for another install so I went on the hunt for an SQ shop in NC that was able to do what I had in mind. I looked at a lot of shops and Ben's Audi post finally led me to Acoustic Images in Mooresville, NC. After talking 5 miuntes with Bryan and Mark I knew the search was over and plans began. 
I wanted a 3-way front stage because 4" speakers mounted in the factory locations were not going to fulfill my midbass needs and with a little modifying we could fit a 3" in the factory location. After listening to focal, Dyn, hertz, and audison thesis I had to drop the $ for the thesis set. After hearing them I knew I'd regret putting anything else in the car. The thesis tweeter is quite large so we needed a new tweeter location and of course door pods for the 6.5" After seeing the doors that Mark built on Ben's Audi I knew my doors would be no sweat for him. 

First, the tweeter pods:


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

and the final product:


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are some pretty sharp looking tweeter pods.

Silly question, but what kind of tape is the silver stuff? Or is it tape at all or just regular aluminum foil?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

e90/e92 3-series?

Fancy looking tweeter pods.

Is the midrange going in the stock 4" location? Where is the midbass going?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

On to the door pods for the 6.5's:










































































The tweeter and 6.5 in the door before painting:


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

The completed doors
the 3" is in the factory 4" location

































they sound even better than they look!!!


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Look forward to the rest of the build for a fellow cack-a-lack kid. Is there a reason you went with the sail panel over the a-pillar and shooting straight across versus more on-axis? 

Wow you posted those pics as I was typing. Pod and whole door look great. We need to get that NC mini meet to happen soon!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

The amp rack:
The idea was to keep as functional a trunk as possible. Mark is pretty handy with a welding torch so he whipped one up that slides into the factory grooves.


















The finished rack is sturdy and as out of the way as possible


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

The trunk with sub:









I went with an old a/d/s 12". this plays low and fast, pure SQ










Space under the panel houses a bit one and a changer




















the dash










After the tuning Bryan and Mark did this is the best sounding car I've ever owned. The bill was also much less than other installs that weren't even in the same ballpark as this.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

InjunV18 said:


> Look forward to the rest of the build for a fellow cack-a-lack kid. Is there a reason you went with the sail panel over the a-pillar and shooting straight across versus more on-axis?
> 
> Wow you posted those pics as I was typing. Pod and whole door look great. We need to get that NC mini meet to happen soon!


I had tweets firing across from the a-pillars in my old x5 and I much prefer them in the sail panels. I like to deal with as little glass reflection as possible in the higher frequencies. 

We do need another meet soon. I learned a great deal at the last one and had a good time.


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

VERY nice install!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

very nice job


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

minibox said:


> I like to deal with as little glass reflection as possible in the higher frequencies.


Yah but you did all that glass work, why didn't you angle them in? I'm fortunate to have STOCK sail panels angled in and i want them angled in MORE


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Very, Very nice work.
Well..... were the Thesis Drivers worth the $3K (or so) ?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice work! With all that effort it's a shame to see the sub in that box. At least cover it with a better fabric. Just being nit-picky, everything looks very good!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats the advantage of using the bitone with the 9255?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

CraigE said:


> Very, Very nice work.
> Well..... were the Thesis Drivers worth the $3K (or so) ?


Luckily I got them a little used so that helped somewhat with the price. I guess it's hard to quantify if a speaker is really worth 3 g's but they're the most musical speakers I've heard to date. I've been fortunate enough financially to be able to afford them and they're worth it to me. Still it's a lot of money for car audio but I'm not looking back with any regrets.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Tonyguy said:


> Whats the advantage if using the bitone with the 9255?


The 9255 gives you so many more options than most other head units but the bitone still gives you so so much more. Running digitally to the bitone has its advantages too with less ambient noise and increased detail and clarity.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

chad said:


> Yah but you did all that glass work, why didn't you angle them in? I'm fortunate to have STOCK sail panels angled in and i want them angled in MORE


we listened to different angles when we were deciding on how to aim them and to my ear the angles we choose sounded the best. It may not look like it but the passenger tweeter is almost pointing directly at my head.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

dogstar said:


> Those are some pretty sharp looking tweeter pods.
> 
> Silly question, but what kind of tape is the silver stuff? Or is it tape at all or just regular aluminum foil?



Just plain Aluminum foil.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

gijoe said:


> Nice work! With all that effort it's a shame to see the sub in that box. At least cover it with a better fabric. Just being nit-picky, everything looks very good!


I'm nit-picky too but I'm always throwing stuff the back like golf clubs and such and I didn't want to get too carried away. Iguess what I should do is build some sort of protective cover for the amps if anything.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

minibox said:


> we listened to different angles when we were deciding on how to aim them and to my ear the angles we choose sounded the best. It may not look like it but the passenger tweeter is almost pointing directly at my head.


It can't be unless you are 4'2" tall and the seat goes WAY far forward. 

These... 


















Are canted in more and still not enough to really shine.


Just say "I prefer them OFF AXIS"... which to me is a waste on a tweet that is that much$$$



gijoe said:


> Nice work! With all that effort it's a shame to see the sub in that box. At least cover it with a better fabric. Just being nit-picky, everything looks very good!



How is the enclosure secured?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

So is that pocket acting like an enclosure for the midbass? I hope not. At least your midrange and midbass are separated.


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

How much was that install including all your components.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

the pocket behind the panel was removed


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

chad said:


> It can't be unless you are 4'2" tall and the seat goes WAY far forward.
> 
> Just say "I prefer them OFF AXIS"... which to me is a waste on a tweet that is that much$$$
> 
> ...


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Mini, that's awesome that things sound good to you. The person who drives the vehicle the most has the ultimate say in that department. 

Were the amps angled like that to fit under a certain height in the rear cargo area? Like a cover or something? Or is it just for a certain look?

I wonder how your sound would have been with the factory HU and the bit one. As your doors look pretty stock to the unassuming passer by, you would have quite the stealth system with that handy tray in the rear.

However, you mentioned an optical out from the clarion, and I am not sure if the x3 has that. Many people do claim stellar results with a single pair of interconnects though. I do love the 9255 though... I want one of those or a denon as my source unit for my upcoming install.


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

So glad you are happy with the results of the install, now if i can just talk you into letting me mold in the sub, like the GTI i showed you. the mid bass is sick!!!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

TREOSOLS said:


> So glad you are happy with the results of the install, now if i can just talk you into letting me mold in the sub, like the GTI i showed you. the mid bass is sick!!!


+1 
The sub box looks like an after thought and kills the rest of the systems punch. ASt least carpet it in the same or nearly the same material as the cargo area.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

How is the enclosure secured?[/QUOTE]

Nutserts


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

TREOSOLS said:


> So glad you are happy with the results of the install, now if i can just talk you into letting me mold in the sub, like the GTI i showed you. the mid bass is sick!!!


That GTI did look great. For now I'm just happy I got the focal out of there and have some sub bass. When the M5's done you can have the x3 back and have at it.

Here's the GTI:


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

InjunV18 said:


> Mini, that's awesome that things sound good to you. The person who drives the vehicle the most has the ultimate say in that department.
> 
> Were the amps angled like that to fit under a certain height in the rear cargo area? Like a cover or something? Or is it just for a certain look?
> 
> ...


Mark angled the amp rack so I could pull the trunk cover over the back. 
I'd like to get my hands on a denon too, and a mac, and an f1, and an odr 

the original x3 source didn't have digital out but the install Mark and Bryan are working on now has the BMW logic 7 system which is a digital signal that will be converted to toslink with Preamp DA1000 | mObridge USA
then will be run to a bit one for a completely stock dash and iDrive


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

i like it, simple and direct but, it doesn't have the impact of the x3


----------



## lunapark (Mar 20, 2008)

chad said:


> Yah but you did all that glass work, why didn't you angle them in? I'm fortunate to have STOCK sail panels angled in and i want them angled in MORE


Chad, 

Based on my experience, the X3 is close quarters in the drivers area, mounting tweeters near the windshield seems to always offer reflections that are not present in the recording. Because of the close quarters and airbags in the pillars those two were not options and the more you angle the tweeters the more side bias you make the sound stage, so as you angle them you need to move them further away and this vehicle does not offer a lot of options. This industry continues to be a learing experience I am sure for everyone and as we continue we find it sounds better the less you mess with the electronics. This means the least amount of EQ and time alignment as possible. I would rather use the specs on the speakers and install them for as perfect as possible placement without having to use electronics to correct. It just seemed to work better with the angle we chose in this vehicle based on the pre-testing we did prior to installation.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont judge the vehicle if you havent listened to it. It amazes me how many of you try to look for flaws in something this stellar, but tell some guy with SLOP on his door panels with templates chewed out by angry beavers how good it looks? Whatever.

I had the pleasure of listening to this vehicle and it sounds incredible. ALL the bass seems to be in the front, including the sub bass. The Thesis speakers are designed to sound great in the automotive environment. Off axis or not, the stage is huge and centered well. Not one bit of sound is lost, and it is does exactly what an install of this calibur is supposed too. Make you feel like you are hearing your favorite artists for the FIRST time!!!!

Kudos to Mark and Acoustic Images!!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Dont judge the vehicle if you havent listened to it. It amazes me how many of you try to look for flaws in something this stellar, but tell some guy with SLOP on his door panels with templates chewed out by angry beavers how good it looks? Whatever.
> 
> I had the pleasure of listening to this vehicle and it sounds incredible. ALL the bass seems to be in the front, including the sub bass. The Thesis speakers are designed to sound great in the automotive environment. Off axis or not, the stage is huge and centered well. Not one bit of sound is lost, and it is does exactly what an install of this calibur is supposed too. Make you feel like you are hearing your favorite artists for the FIRST time!!!!
> 
> Kudos to Mark and Acoustic Images!!


:lurk:

I gots mine ready........


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Dont judge the vehicle if you havent listened to it. It amazes me how many of you try to look for flaws in something this stellar, but tell some guy with SLOP on his door panels with templates chewed out by angry beavers how good it looks? Whatever.


Ok. I'll bite. 
Sometimes encouragement is given to those who have templates chewed out by angry beavers because they are possibly just starting off, or doing the work themselves with basic tools. Nice to get some encouragement in order to keep them going and possibly, eventually they'll learn to clean things up.

This car is clearly beyond that stage. He's got top notch equipment, and pro installers, thus things are more nit-picky. I definitely don't question that the car sounds awesome. Personally I just wish the sub blended in with the rest of the system. Even the OP is considering that. Don't be such a "bitter prick".  LOL


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> Ok. I'll bite.
> Sometimes encouragement is given to those who have templates chewed out by angry beavers because they are possibly just starting off, or doing the work themselves with basic tools. Nice to get some encouragement in order to keep them going and possibly, eventually they'll learn to clean things up.
> 
> This car is clearly beyond that stage. He's got top notch equipment, and pro installers, thus things are more nit-picky. I definitely don't question that the car sounds awesome. Personally I just wish the sub blended in with the rest of the system. Even the OP is considering that. Don't be such a "bitter prick".  LOL



LOL! Im not ALWAYS bitter. Just sayin.  Back to topic, I dont want to hijack the thread. If anyone else doesnt like what I said...pm me and cuss me.

FTR, Mark is my one of my old bosses and mentors, so trust me when I tell ya, he knows what he is doing. Pretty sure its obvious, but what you dont see is the meticulous work behind his install. NOTHING leaves his hands less than perfect...Including what gets hidden behind factory panels anyway.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

:edit: not going there, not right now, some some absolutely silly things were said and I'll point things out when I have more time to lay it out.

Meticulous.... that sub box is a death trap.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree the sub box really kills the whole install. Looks this one of those prefeb boxes that you can buy at wal-mart.

I hope the customer is happy with the end result.

Jason


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey minibox, this is nelson over the m5board. Love what you did to the x3.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

chad said:


> Yah but you did all that glass work, why didn't you angle them in? I'm fortunate to have STOCK sail panels angled in and i want them angled in MORE


Um I looked at _Your install_ Chad,, Do you really think that (other than hitting submit reply 17,858 times here ) you are really qualified to critique Marks install or tell the owner that what he _listened for and wanted _is wrong?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> Um I looked at _Your install_ Chad,, Do you really think that (other than hitting submit reply 17,858 times here ) you are really qualified to critique Marks install or tell the owner that what he _listened for and wanted _is wrong?


yes, in theory alone.

You could slam that car into a wall and that enclosure won't pop out, you can turn the car upside down and shake it and it won't budge. The methods used to secure the enclosure are not in the install thread.

You also read as to why I, IN MY INSTALL would perfer to have the tweets more on axis... you read that right? in this very thread?

You are privy to what the response of a tweet (pretty much any tweet) looks like off axis right?

Which brings me to my next point, for being here 6 months and being a shop owner your technical contributions to a *DIY* forum are weaksauce. In my tenure here I have poured some considerable time and dedication in the education of said audio theory that seems to not exist in many instances of "professional" car audio.

17,859 now......


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

The sub install was obviously a temporary setup until it could get molded later.. You did read where the owner of the car said he wanted the tweeters aimed the way they are after HE listened to them..
where were you at that listening session Eli?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

you are privy to the fact that the environment changes the output of a tweeter right?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The name is Chad.

That that's totally cool. I've dropped it till you brought it back up, it's his whip, he can rock it. HE DID say that they were pointed at his ear, I called him out, he then said something different, I dropped it......

I'm pretty easy going man... I simply asked a question as to why he had them so off axis and the professionals had kittens.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> you are privy to the fact that the environment changes the output of a tweeter right?


even more reason to pull them in so they are not spraying all over the dash causing early reflection issues.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

TREOSOLS said:


> So glad you are happy with the results of the install, now if i can just talk you into letting me mold in the sub, like the GTI i showed you. the mid bass is sick!!!


Just simply nice !! 

Yeah ... If you make the sub pretty too , he'll love it for years to come !

Excellent MiniBox :beerchug:epper:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

If there's one thing I've learned in my years of installing it's that Theory means very little. The variances in on/off axis speaker performance and the variables injected by your average car interior make a huge difference...but over the years I've seen alot of things that just don't *look* like they should work, but do. 

The install looks very nice.

Jay


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh and BTW Mark you did an outstanding job on the install 
I am sure he will love it and even better the things to come .
Wish I could have been there to help on that one.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bryan you suck...lol

Mark, you are a hack.


























j/k













Mark is my install hero. East Coast Yato FTW.


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you still have that bucket on your head Winslow?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> If there's one thing I've learned in my years of installing it's that Theory means very little. The variances in on/off axis speaker performance and the variables injected by your average car interior make a huge difference...but over the years I've seen alot of things that just don't *look* like they should work, but do.
> 
> The install looks very nice.
> 
> Jay


I am just thinking out loud here...

If you know how a tweeter responds on axis, and you know that there are reflections/variables on the dash, steering wheel, windshield, GPS, etc...

Why not keep em on axis where you have a direct path with none of that crap to worry about?

I understand (and deal with) the issues in a stealth install. But on one like this, with this gear, why not go for the best possible solution?

Speaking in general terms, of course. If the owner/OP likes off axis tweets, more power to him - not my car or ears.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

g0a said:


> where were you at that listening session Eli?


That was the best "There Will Be Blood" reference/usage EVER!!!

DRAINAGE ELI YOU BOY!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I plan to try my tweets in a variety of places to see what I think, and I will put them where I like them best. Not based on graphs of on/off axis response, or anything. To be honest, after years of doing this (and not wearing proper hearing protection) my ears aren't 100%, so what *I* like and what others like may not coincide. I did off-axis tweeters in my a-pillars in my '05 Colorado (in an active 3 ways setup) and was quite pleased.

Jay


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> I plan to try my tweets in a variety of places to see what I think, and I will put them where I like them best. Not based on graphs of on/off axis response, or anything. To be honest, *after years of doing this (and not wearing proper hearing protection) my ears aren't 100%*, so what *I* like and what others like may not coincide.* I did off-axis tweeters in my a-pillars in my '05 Colorado (in an active 3 ways setup) and was quite pleased.
> *
> Jay


Well that pretty much sums up what I said  :laugh:

That's why when I replace my 27" Curtis Mathes TV made in 1988 with a nice Hi-Def... 

I'm gonna put wax paper over it. 

Because you know... it will STILL WORK 

Because when I wake from a nap and I don't have my glasses on... it will look the same.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm still looking for the _actual_ "critiqu"ing part mentioned in the thread.....

Me no very smarrr


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know if its the Heineken, but I'm damn confused.. The passenger tweets is supposedly aimed at his ears, but he likes them off axis. Wtf.??? 

Are the midrange and midbass sharing the same airspace? I hope not.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

James Bang said:


> I don't know if its the Heineken, but I'm damn confused.. The passenger tweets is supposedly aimed at his ears, but he likes them off axis. Wtf.???
> 
> Are the midrange and midbass sharing the same airspace? I hope not.


Yeah, it's always funny when an install like this comes along and the term off-axis is thrown around.

You're right, the passenger side tweeter is much more on-axis than the driver's side. That creates a right side bias that you can defeat with EQ, but it's still there. So, did the customer prefer being able to hear the right side better than the left? 

If he really wanted "off-axis", why aren't both tweeters angled to the same off-axis angle?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll post some pics later of the driver's side tweeter from the perspective of the passenger's seat. I'm out of town this weekend and I'm using a friends computer otherwise I'd post them right now. 
Thanks for all the constructive criticism and sorry for opening up the on-axis vs. off-axis debate. Like arguing much? Jeebus people 
We are going to have to do something about the sub box. Mark tried and tried to get me to do something different but I put time constraints on the install and wanted the car so I could take it on a few road trips this month. I'm sure once Mark gets to work on an enclosure it'll fit right in. 
Chad,
Thanks for all your contributions to the forum, I always enjoy reading your posts and pretty much everything you say is well over my head. Thanks for chiming in here too, you're one person whose suggestions and critiques I take very seriously. We're in the process of doing another car now and we'll continue to listen extensively to on and off axis positions and see what we can come to a consensus on. 
Thank you all and keep the suggestions coming!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It only seemed like Mark worked on that car for about a week.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

John-
Your X3 looks awesome. The front stage looks killer. I hope to see you in either Atlanta or Charlotte soon.  And just hope that if it is in CLT, it isn't with a rental car.  Those doors look awesome.  

The 9255 / B1 is my current setup if I didn't have so much $$$ tied up in F#1.  

Looks great. Now tell Mark to get off his Duff and finish the M5 so you can get a real sub box.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

BenVollmer said:


> John-
> Your X3 looks awesome. The front stage looks killer. I hope to see you in either Atlanta or Charlotte soon.  And just hope that if it is in CLT, it isn't with a rental car.  Those doors look awesome.
> 
> The 9255 / B1 is my current setup if I didn't have so much $$$ tied up in F#1.
> ...


Don't worry, I saw Mark yesterday and he's working hard to keep second skin in business and getting the M5 to sound like a tomb inside. Mark, Bryan and I (well mostly Mark and Bryan) came up with some ideas for the sub box and amp rack and if they can pull it off it should be pretty unreal. 
Mark told me about deep south nationals, apparently some heavy hitters showed up. Bryan wants to know if you've been messing with his tuning :laugh:
How do you like your F#1 setup? I've got the same F#1 equipment you have in the Audi and I'm thinking of putting it in the x3 to see how it does. What do you think? Thanks for the call the other day and I hope work has let up enough that you have a little more discretionary time to play with your toys  
Thanks for the comments and I'm sure we'll cross paths soon!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

BenVollmer said:


> John-
> Your X3 looks awesome. The front stage looks killer. I hope to see you in either Atlanta or Charlotte soon.  And just hope that if it is in CLT, it isn't with a rental car.  Those doors look awesome.
> 
> The 9255 / B1 is my current setup if I didn't have so much $$$ tied up in F#1.
> ...


Here's the second skin:









Mark's also been kind of busy with these too:










If you look closely you can see the line in the panel that matches the contours of the upper and middle part of the door:


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

The tweeter pods look very cool - so does the whole door finished. Good job.


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

John, when i get the other parts in fiberglass, i'll send you a sample. working on the grills, and amp rack design today. pulled out the back seat and all trunk panels to do some Second Skin. The idea board is now full, new idea for the amp rack, i'll share later. glad you like the doors, thanks for stopping in. going to enjoy some liquid refreshments thanks again, 
Mark


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

John,

I really like the look of the install, and I'm sure I would like the sound even better. BMW's certainly present some challenges - it appears that the shop was successful. 

I would like to get together to listen in the upcoming weeks (if I can stop traveling - it is not all bad, going to Marv's BBQ today)

I would like to pick up on the conversation we started at the mini-meet about the DRZ and the bit one.

Jason


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking good John!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mark, when are you going to come visit again?

Ben, are you bringing the Legend to ESN?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Ben, are you bringing the Legend to ESN?


I will have at least one car at ESN. The Legend sounds good, but after talking with Mark E, some more work may be done on the car before too long.  Doing some fancy horn work in it perhaps....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Fancy horn work? Tell me more!


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

you don't like the sound of horns do you?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ahhh, its always laughable when people think they know what your car sounds like from behind their computer screen.
Considering we all hear things differently, have our own preferences for what we DO hear, and we are working with different equipment and acoustical environments, its just foolish to criticize someone elses installation that THEY prefer because you think it would sound better for YOU done another way. 



Anyways, if you're happy with your installation and the overall sound of your vehicle, that is what is important my friend. Enjoy the fruits of your labor and nevermind those that think they know what sounds best to your ears.
Cheers.


----------



## Butts (Jun 22, 2009)

Very clean doors.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

As much as I like Dynaudio



TREOSOLS said:


> you don't like the sound of horns do you?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> As much as I like Dynaudio


No response Mark?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Mark is too busy working on your car AND the 7. lol Not much time too meet the deadline.


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice all around.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mark and I are like brothers from another mother when it comes to Dynaudio.



minibox said:


> No response Mark?


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

I also like horns. you would think i'm a dyed in the wool Dynaudio fan. John you know i'm going to trick you with a set of Esotars, instead of Thesis, right.
Winslow, we need to convert Joey. Now if i could get Emilios to GIVE me a full set of Esotars...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Joey has drank the kool-aide. I dunno if there is any turning back after that...lol

Got some baffles cut out of 11ga steel. Know anyone who can weld them in for me?


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

i wish i could weld, hell i wish i could lay fiberglass upsidedown. let me know when you want to put them in, i'll let Joey try first. i got in some more steel, the cold saw is ready to eat, you do need an amp rack don't you?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

TREOSOLS said:


> I also like horns. you would think i'm a dyed in the wool Dynaudio fan. John you know i'm going to trick you with a set of Esotars, instead of Thesis, right.
> Winslow, we need to convert Joey. Now if i could get Emilios to GIVE me a full set of Esotars...


I am the Doubting Thomas of car audio


if it is knee level in height i am gonna say so =)


i encourage you and mark to show me the way 
show me like i am from missouri
=)
love ya both


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

i thought u were from g-town. my new air drill spins @ 2800 rpm's. John i'm really tired of sound deadning. Ant isn't, i know he would sell me more.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

TREOSOLS said:


> i thought u were from g-town. my new air drill spins @ 2800 rpm's. John i'm really tired of sound deadning. Ant isn't, i know he would sell me more.


What!? You mean Bryan's not helping you out with the sound deadening? If you can get a picture of him on his hands and knees rolling that second skin it's definitely going on the thread.


----------



## Cozce (Jul 7, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

minibox said:


> What!? You mean Bryan's not helping you out with the sound deadening? If you can get a picture of him on his hands and knees rolling that second skin it's definitely going on the thread.


That'll happen. LOL.

Well it may now, just to prove me wrong. LOL.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Come on Andy, there were pictures of someone else doing fab work on cars that may or may not have actually done work...you, Mark, and Joey know who I am referring to too. So, pictures may not be the best solution...lol.

Mark, yeap amp rack needs to be built too.


----------



## HK_M3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Update on the M5?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

HK_M3 said:


> Update on the M5?


I'll post more pics when I get the mobridge in but that might not happen until May or June.


----------



## wonderwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

minibox said:


> and the final product:


WOW these are the best I've seen imo, big up's to the installer.


----------

